
Show HN: PepChecker – An API for AML Compliance - eerikkivistik
https://pepchecker.com/
======
eerikkivistik
Hi, developer here.

This is a PEP/AML checking tool for developers of financial software. PEP
lists are often hard to access or prohibitively expensive, so this is our
attempt to launch a reasonably priced service, that you can try out for free.

The API is still in flux, but will be finalized for launch in January. Feel
free to give it a try and be sure to share your thoughts and feedback!

